# Se souvenir de moi



## Deleted member 11896 (24 Novembre 2014)

Je dois m'identifier à chaque visite sur ce site alors que je clique dans la case "Se souvenir de moi". il y a quelques semaines je ne devais pas m'identifier à chaque visite. Peut-être est ce parce que je suis passé à YOSEMITE ou que j'ai un nouveau iMac ou ... Mystère, mais un crac sur ce forum va m'éclairer car malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé la bonne réponse


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2014)

via les preferences du navigateur tu vires les cookies du site  et le mot de passe mémorisé par le navigateur

eventuellement  tu fermes le navigateur  ou redemarres

et tu rerentreras tes logs ( une fois)
--
note que c'est déjà traité dans plein de sujets


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> via les preferences du navigateur tu vires les cookies du site  et le mot de passe mémorisé par le navigateur
> 
> eventuellement  tu fermes le navigateur  ou redemarres
> 
> ...



MERCI pour ta réponse mais sans succès :sleep:
C'est pas grave, je fais avec. On peut conclure et fermer ce post


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2014)

recommence et cette fois vire aussi les caches du dit navigateur


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> recommence et cette fois vire aussi les caches du dit navigateur



Bon, allez, j'ai fait une recherche pour comprendre comment virer les caches de Safari:
http://www.tomsguide.fr/faq/id-2888202/vider-caches-safari-mac.html
C'est fait. A tester ...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Novembre 2014)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Bon, allez, j'ai fait une recherche pour comprendre comment virer les caches de Safari:
> http://www.tomsguide.fr/faq/id-2888202/vider-caches-safari-mac.html
> C'est fait. A tester ...



RESULTAT: zut alors,j'ai encore dû m'identifier à nouveau :mouais:
Je récapitule:
1- J'ai supprimé les sites web qui ont stocké des cookies. Le chemin: SAFARI/PREF/CONFIDENTIALITE/Bouton"Supprimer toutes les données de sites web..."
2- Dans l'onglet "Mot de passe" j'ai supprimé la ligne avec "forum macgeneration"
3- Dans onglet "Avancées" j'ai coché la dernière ligne pour afficher le menu "Developpement"
4- Dans Développement j'ai cliqué sur "Vider les caches"
5- J'ai fermé SAFARI, redémarré l'iMac
J'ai dû mal interpréter les conseils ou loupé que chose dans la procédure ...
Pour info je me suis donc ré-identifié mais je ne vois pas dans "mots de passe" le site Macg ... ? Il devrait y être puisque j'ai coché "se souvenir de moi" en m'identifiant.

DERNIERE MINUTE: j'ai fermé SAFARI, laissé l'iMac en suspension d'activité. Et deux heures plus tard, j'ai ouvert ce site sans devoir m'identifier: çà marche ! J'ai alors fermé SAFARI, re-démarré l'ordi, ... je reste identifié sur MacG: 
Est-ce que çà va durer ... si oui, je ne reviens plus ici. Merci pour les conseils et la patience.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Novembre 2014)

Caramba, encore raté. Un alien dans mon iMac ? Je n'y comprend plus rien ... 
Alors je suis allé dans TROUSSEAU, j'ai viré le lien vers MacG. Puis ouvert SAFARI, ré-identification dans MacG, "se souvenir de moi..." et cette fois je vois le site "forumMacG" dans PREFERENCES/MOTS DE PASSE de Safari.
Et çà fonctionne. Espoir ???


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2014)

comme tu as sans doute "migré" tes données d'un OS anterieur  possible que des fichiers soient nazes
( les couacs réencodages)

c'est un grand classique

d'ailleurs le test classique le confirmerait

CREER un utilisateur test sur ce mac
(donc 100% neuf pour et par ce mac)
et sur cette session à 99% tout y baigne

et en ce cas il faudra nettoyer safari session 1
( plist safari ou autres fichiers safari  ou plus  si le trousseau est aussi bancal )


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Novembre 2014)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Caramba, encore raté. Un alien dans mon iMac ? Je n'y comprend plus rien ...
> Alors je suis allé dans TROUSSEAU, j'ai viré le lien vers MacG. Puis ouvert SAFARI, ré-identification dans MacG, "se souvenir de moi..." et cette fois je vois le site "forumMacG" dans PREFERENCES/MOTS DE PASSE de Safari.
> Et çà fonctionne. Espoir ???



Encore raté.
Je remarque maintenant que lorsque je clique dans SAFARI/Edition/Remplissage automatique de formulaires ... j'obtiens ce message :

*La fonction Remplissage Automatique na pas pu compléter le formulaire.
*La fonction Remplissage Automatique complète les formulaires web à laide des informations de votre fiche Contacts ou de formulaires remplis précédemment. Les renseignements demandés dans ce formulaire ne correspondent à aucune information accessible par Remplissage Automatique.

Et effectivement dans Mots de passe (Safari) je ne vois pas le site "forum.MacG"
Que se passe t'il ? Quelle solution ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Novembre 2014)

Tu devrais suivre le conseil de pascalformac : créer un nouveau compte d'utilisateur, et regarder si Safari y garde ses cookies et formulaires

= ça permet de savoir si tu dois chercher dans ta session ou dans le système.


Je suppose qu'aucun autre site n'accepte de t'identifier ou de remplir un formulaire.

Et tu n'as pas dit si tu avais migré le contenu de ton ancien Mac dans le nouveau, 
fait une réparation des permissions et une réinitialisation des ACL, 
et mis à jour les Extensions de ton Safari.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu devrais suivre le conseil de pascalformac : créer un nouveau compte d'utilisateur, et regarder si Safari y garde ses cookies et formulaires
> 
> = ça permet de savoir si tu dois chercher dans ta session ou dans le système.
> 
> ...



Merci mais je ne suis qu'à un niveau "low" dans le domaine informatique: un novice pour qui créer un compte ne signifie rien et le langage spécialisé ne me parle pas, par ex c'est quoi des ACL?  J'ai quand même réparé les permissions ! Bon, je ne vais pas passer des heures à encore chercher et après tout çà ne me prend que 5 secondes pour m'identifier. Mais j'ai remarqué une chose ce matin: quand je clique sur le menu "Historique" puis "Effacer historique des données ..." un message apparait: "Si vous effacez tout, l'historique, les cookies ... seront supprimés".
Cela voudrait il dire que quand je fais le ménage dans mon historique, on ne se souvient plus de moi ? Une piste ?   Avaient t'on ce message avant YOSEMITE ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2014)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Merci mais je ne suis qu'à un niveau "low" dans le domaine informatique: un novice pour qui créer un compte ne signifie rien et le langage spécialisé ne me parle pas, par ex c'est quoi des ACL?


on peut toujours apprendre
même des choses simples
et une des bases de diagnostic Mac et de réparation
 c'est ca

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2014)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Cela voudrait il dire que quand je fais le ménage dans mon historique, on ne se souvient plus de moi ? Une piste ?   Avaient t'on ce message avant YOSEMITE ?


C'est effectivement une nouveauté de Safari 8 sous Yosemite : effacer l'historique efface aussi les cookies, 
et plus personne ne se souvient alors de rien ! 


Créer un compte se pratique avec le bouton + dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_.

Après une migration sur un nouveau Mac, il peut y avoir des gags dans les permissions : des ACL, 
qu'on peut les effacer en passant par le Terminal de Recovery Cmd+R avec _resetpassword_.
C'est utile quand les problèmes sont limités au compte habituel.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2014)

onyx a une option reset ACL  via sa partie Maintenance/Permissions
(réinitialiser ACL)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> onyx a une option reset ACL  via sa partie Maintenance/Permissions
> (réinitialiser ACL)



Via Google je suis allé voir la signification de ACL = Liste de Contrôle d'Accès. Bon, çà ne me dit pas grand chose à priori mais doit avoir un rapport avec les permissions.
Quand à ONYX, voilà que ma version n'est plus acceptée par Yosemite. Je suis allé chercher sur le site ONYX et ai téléchargé la version 10.10. Piège et astuce pour l'ouvrir (produit NON-APPLE): clic droit et ouvrir. Et effectivement dans ONYX/Maintenance/Permissions il faut cocher "Réinitialiser les ACL et les permissions ..." puis cliquer sur "Exécuter"
OK, je fais çà et reviens. Qui a dit que je faisais pas des recherches ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2014)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Qui a dit que je faisais pas des recherches ?


C'est toi  =





AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Bon, je ne vais pas passer des heures à encore chercher






Les ACL, c'est en gros toute modification des permissions originelles : ajout ou retrait.
Après une migration, l'ancien utilisateur peut persister dans les droits des fichiers migrés : ce sont des ACL.
Et la présence d'ACL sur les fichiers qui enregistrent les cookies et les formulaires dans ta session donne le genre de soucis que tu as.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est toi  =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce complément d'informations 
Alors selon le conseil de pascalformac j'ai utilisé ONYX: Maintenance/Permissions il faut cocher "Réinitialiser les ACL et les permissions ..." puis cliquer sur "Exécuter"
Ensuite re-démarrré l'iMac. Puis je vais à nouveau sur ce site Macg sans devoir m'identifier.
Le tout est de ne pas effacer l'historique de SAFARI finalement. Et on reste identifié


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.
> 
> Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
> Comment?
> ...



Grans merci à toi et à tous ceux qui ont eu la gentillesse de m'éclairer. Bilan: j'ai encore appris des choses dans ce domaine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2014)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Le tout est de ne pas effacer l'historique de SAFARI finalement. Et on reste identifié


Tu effaçais donc l'historique à chaque fois que tu quittais Safari ou ton Mac ??


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (28 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu effaçais donc l'historique à chaque fois que tu quittais Safari ou ton Mac ??



Pas à chaque fois que je quittais Safari mais de temps en temps quand l'hist. était trop chargé.
Pourquoi, c'est pas autorisé ? Pas conseillé ? Tabou ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2014)

L'historique ne pèse pas bien lourd (à la différence des caches et aperçus de page).

Et les Préférences (Général) de Safari permettent de choisir la durée de stockage de l'historique.

Alors je m'étonnais que tu effaçasses assez souvent historique et cookies pour ne plus être reconnu de ton site habituel !


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (28 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'historique ne pèse pas bien lourd (à la différence des caches et aperçus de page).
> 
> Et les Préférences (Général) de Safari permettent de choisir la durée de stockage de l'historique.
> 
> Alors je m'étonnais que tu effaçasses assez souvent historique et cookies pour ne plus être reconnu de ton site habituel !



C'est vrai, finalement on peut laisser SAFARI et ses préférences par défaut, gérer la vie de l'historique. En fait, comme il est proposé à l'identification sur MacG de "se souvenir de moi",
il suffit de savoir, et je l'ai appris ici, que supprimer l'historique engendre aussi la suppression de la "mémoire", qui ne se souvient plus de moi ...On est vite oublié , on est bien peu de chose hein !


----------

